
Jazz Programmer - d0mine
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?JazzProgrammer
======
tdoggette
This page seems to be a discussion of the applicability of music analogies to
programming. It was not a useful or insightful read, but it might be if
someone were to organize their thoughts on the topic.

